# Confessions



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Time for a 40k related confessions thread.

I'll go first.

- I sometimes "forget" to remind my opponent when he doesn't roll for reserves :shok:


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

"points finger" YOU EVIL EVIL PERSON HOW COULD YOU
lol i think everyone has done that


----------



## Druchii (Jun 25, 2008)

DarknessDawns said:


> "points finger" YOU EVIL EVIL PERSON HOW COULD YOU
> lol i think everyone has done that


You avatar caused me to sing the doom song.


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

he tends to do that lol


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I move around the terrain when my opponent is not looking.

Sometimes I use Play-Doh proxies. I pound them into the table when they die.

I play the best of 3rd and 4th Edition rules merged together.

I play the old Chaos Codex.

My Space Marines are actually three different armies. 

-Dirge


----------



## Archangel (Dec 30, 2007)

I sometimes steal the soul of my oppenent even if I lose.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

...There's alot of things I forget to tell them (never tell them till it's to late-teaches them ^^) The simple, Shooting a group, psyhic powers, deepstrikes, I had the lot. ^^;


----------



## oni (Jun 4, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> Time for a 40k related confessions thread.
> 
> I'll go first.
> 
> - I sometimes "forget" to remind my opponent when he doesn't roll for reserves :shok:


if you mean during a tournament then there is nothing wrong with that, i do the same thing, it's there responsibility to remember things like that not mine, i don't expect anyone to remind me when if i forget something, on the other hand if my opponent had reminded me about something similar i'd return the favor 

i get stupid pissed when my opponent has to do a play by play of my dice rolls


me: *rolls to hit with lascannon*
jerk: "ok that hits now roll for armor penetration"
me: *rolls for armor penetration*
jerk: "that’s a glance, now roll to see what happens"
me : "hey douche bag, i have been playing this game since before you hit puberty i know what the fuck happens when i roll the god damn dice!"
mike (store manager) ONI! SWEAR JAR!
me: *puts $1.75 in swear jar*


----------



## DarkMarine445 (Jun 22, 2008)

oni said:


> me: *rolls to hit with lascannon*
> jerk: "ok that hits now roll for armor penetration"
> me: *rolls for armor penetration*
> jerk: "that’s a glance, now roll to see what happens"
> ...


Hehe...

I don't really do this kind of stuff in 40k, mainly because I have only played about 5 times, but when I was just a little chitlen I used to pretend to shuffle my deck when we used to play Yu-Gi-Oh! :angel:


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

My oppenent thought a storm shield counted for shooting hits as well as cc, it kept my commander alive for another turn!


----------



## Kato (Apr 17, 2008)

Um...well a mate had left his army with me to do a bit of painting on them and just to look after them...

...so I er, painted a nob in mega armour pink.

...then I did it to a burner boy

...and then a made his trukk chavvy by painting it white with two blue racing stripes down the middle.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

HOW DARE YOU PAINT ORKS POOFY COLOURS!:angry:! If your going to do that, do it to dark eldar.
i have "forgotten" to remind my opponant of shooting, CC, moving, reserves and Physic (always forget that) countless times. i also tend to still play the Choppa special rule (no armour saves batter than 4+)


----------



## titan slayer (Jun 21, 2008)

I cut off my brothers chaos commanders head and put an orks heads in there place and told him it looks more like him now 

(resulted in a fight and he bit me twice!!!)

then i sprayed them blue and threw them in a box under his bed still has'nt found them (two years running mwahahahahahahaaa!!!)
yes i'm just that evil!!!


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

I move my figures 12" and still shoot.Only the newer players believe this though.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 5, 2007)

I _kill_ my opponent. In the _face_.

Uh, no. I don't do anything really bad. I maybe get a bit anal when it comes to upholding RaW at times? But even then I'm pretty lax. I'm such an awesome opponent. D:


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

my confession is that i dont know any of the rules.


ok, thats a joke.


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

-i sometimes forget to add the champon points on for a squad
-once my mate asked me can i assault after deepstrike and i said "yes....yes i can"


----------



## Bungholio (May 2, 2008)

Dirge Eterna said:


> Sometimes I use Play-Doh proxies. I pound them into the table when they die.


:laugh:



It's amazing how far a Devilfish can move and how many Suits it can carry when your opponent doesn't have a clue. Markerlights can have some amazing effects too...especially when fired by models that don't have them.. :biggrin:


----------



## shas'o_mi'ros'kai (Jun 16, 2008)

I tell my opponent my Shas'o has Iridium Armour, even though i didnt pay for it :victory:

I also said once that I could assault move after i deep strike

and said most of my weapons can instantly kill most of his army (which, in a sense, was true but stuck to it for a while before he caught on)

and also stuck photon grenades and markerlights on fire warriors in which i didnt pay for

and said to a chick that she couldnt fire her Basilisk because she couldnt see my units from the otherside of the table because its line of sight was blocked (ordinance weapons)

and made a guy cry after i blew apart his commander with a single pulse rifle :grin:


----------



## TheUnmarked (May 19, 2008)

I mostly forget my own stats, too many times have i lost wounds on I5 characters to I4 models that I forgot should be dead already:angry:. Oh well the worst thing for me would be to forget to remind m opponent to fire his sniper rifles at my troops then proceeding to remind hi, while I pound them into dust with my vindicator in my turn:so_happy:


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

im too nice not to remind my opponent to shoot or assult... *scarcastic* >.>

but if they have any special rules, like me facing necrons, I neglect to remind them about shrouding if they dont remember themselves >.>

oh and I have also done the move after deep striking thing many a time XD


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

...wow, there's some pretty hardcore cheating going on here. Shame on you guys. 

Bless me, Father, for I have sinned. It has been ten years since my last confession of gaming misconduct. To prove a point to other players that the tournament judge wasn't paying the slightest bit of attention to the army lists, I submitted a 4,000 point army roster to a 2000-point tournament, but wrote the numbers out so that it came out to 2000 points. The list was approved. I didn't actually play the 4k list-- I used my regular 2000 point roster-- but the point is, I submitted a horrendously over-pointed list to a tournament judge just to prove a point.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

My problems tend to do with genuinely forgetting rules, the most common one is forgetting my 'stealers leadership tests. Being the only unit that has to take them in the whole army it's easy to forget (other than hormagaunts that run out of synapse, but they always run so it's not too hard to remember).


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I give my opponents advice on what to do, usually along the lines of 'well you can do this, OR you can do that', complete with measurements and odds. And the entire time I never mention the fact that option number 3 is what they REALLY want to do


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

well, once i used 4 heavy support choices without actually realising....

seriously! i had a list which was around 180 points under limit, and got offered a falcon just before the game. i took it to fill the points, not thinking that i already had a full FOC....


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I never remind my opponent if they for get stuff like reserves making me roll a Ld test or they forget to charge a unit. I reason is your opponent in a war wouldn't remind you to send reinforcments. 
I lie about what wargear my characters and sergeants have if my oponent asks me and then laugh at them when they charge a dreadnaught into a unit with melta bombs.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

i always "forget" to remind my opponent of things he/she doesnt do...unless they remind me about something, and that doesnt happen very often.
usually i play some friendly games though...if i know someone is a rules lawyer, i dont play them lol


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

Haha, some of these are really shocking. Let me see, what do I have to confess?

Well once, I shocked my opponent by after deployment taking out a small goat I had hidden in my back pack, slitting its throat and letting its blood spill over my models. It was either the sacrafice which appeased some dark god or the psychological trauma I induced in my opponent which helped me win the game.


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

*Intentional double post to add to credibility of the last one *

Back on Earth where I'm not such an evil s.o.b. (rest assured, I have never held let alone sacrafice a small goat) my only _real_ confession is that when it comes to painting, i'm not particularly bothered if I accidentaly miss a mold line.




Edit: Gah, I can tell I've been using Internet forums for too long. Joke or not, double posting is a sin! Hiss!


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Well, i always say to my opponent when his units could arrive by deepstrike, i remember him that if he shoot with his bolters he wont be able to attack me during the assault phase, i never roll the Ld test for shooting on an unit wich is not the nearest from the shooter, i assault after deepstiking(only with Terminators and Raptors), and my Power Fists ALWAYS instant kill an ennemy character(even if he is immunised to instant kill, except if it is a Carnifex or daemon Prince)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

I need proof of _every_ single rule opponents suggest.

I occasionally use shots from other units that aren't actually in game.

I do an embarrassing victory dance (a combination of the moonwalk and the Numa Numa song video), which makes even the most weird gamers want to disassociate themselves (often wins me games by forfeit).

I told my dad (a recent convert to the 40k hobby) that his fire warriors were amazing in combat. Funny times.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

chrisman 007 said:


> I told my dad (a recent convert to the 40k hobby) that his fire warriors were amazing in combat. Funny times.


Fire warriors good in combat :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::taunt:


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

Lord Sinkoran said:


> Fire warriors good in combat :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::taunt:


lol....... well I got my ass kicked by Crisis Suits in combat.*realizes I'm in the wrong thread*.. ok...... 

I sometimes...(lately) use in 5th ed rules to use under my advantage in some games( although the f***ing snipers have rending on my opponents side, not cool :scare 

But I guess the worst time it had to be when I said that my lictor was able to move out of cover and assault, and I have other Nid ones but most of them were actually mistakes( so it's technically not a crime , but the lictor one was)


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

I know all the 5th ed rules and when I'm playing a 5th ed game (we're allowed to do that in our store) I 'forget' to tell him what he can and can't do. So while I run during shooting phase, he wastes 3 turns of not shooting cause he can't reach me instead of running too.

ehe. 

and I get really picky with WYSIWYG only when my army is fully wysiwyg. That predator is missing it's sponsons. no shots from that.


----------



## 1k-termie (May 31, 2008)

I make up rules for my tyranid, and say my termagaunts move 12 inches because of their extra claws...

and I take the turret off my friends hammerhead, and place an ork there instead, insisting that the orks scrapped it to make napkin rings, and that his tank is considered being Immobile

and I "roll" my dice into his squads really hard, and they count as being smitten by the gods of badly painted miniatures


----------



## Chryos (Jun 26, 2008)

Most of my misconduct comes from not looking closely enough at the rules and miss certain things, such as the fact that a Piranha cannot tank shock because it doesn't have the "tank" type. These indiscretions are never intentional and I will be the first one to chastise myself (in front of the club even) if I realize I screwed up like that.

That being said, I am a bit shocked to find out that so many of you intentionally cheat. There are many of you here that will flame someone hard for being (in your estimation) a "power gamer" and yet so many of you cheat knowingly. What is that but "winning at any cost?". You guys talk about "fun" and "playing for fluff not just to win" and then you cheat. Bunch of you guys lost credibility with this thread. When you say don't like people who "make cheesy lists so they can win at any cost and bend the FOC" you better look in the mirror and figure out whether or not you really mean that or if you aren't good enough so you cheat and then try to take the moral high ground.


----------



## Lax (Jun 16, 2008)

@Chryos and other worried players : I guess the worst confessions here are mainly upon friendly games, it's like how hard are you with your friends XD
Nobody can go far cheating in turnaments etc...
But I admit, since I have never cheated like that, that some are really too much !


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 1, 2008)

Only times I cheat is when I'm trying to test the other player because I'm FED UP of them not knowing the rules, and never learning them better week after week, you know the guy that you basically have to tell to play every move!

I basically cheat up until the point they say something, this is after moving 18", saying I need a 2+ roll for everything and they need 6+ (everytime they ask me) or I say they need 7+ or 8+ plus and make up some bullshit about that they need to take into account movement & relative speed penalties for shooting (to get a 7 on a d6 you need to roll a 6 & then reroll and et 4+ or some other BS). 

btw Space marines can move about 18 inches, fire in the air & hit targets indirectly & basically do everything you have ever thought of!

in rpgs ill even ignore anything which isn't said immersively eg in battletech "I hit your 9 and do 5 damage".
I'll just pretend to mark down the damage & say "ok"
If they said "my medium laser hits your left leg" Then I would actually put 5 damage on my left leg. My mech doesn't have a "9".

Its amazing how far you can go before people twig. But after they do I always tell them what I've done (everything) & rewind the game to where i didn't cheat (Its normally easy to remember where everything was if you try to remember).


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Roadkill said:


> in rpgs ill even ignore anything which isn't said immersively eg in battletech "I hit your 9 and do 5 damage".
> I'll just pretend to mark down the damage & say "ok"
> If they said "my medium laser hits your left leg" Then I would actually put 5 damage on my left leg. My mech doesn't have a "9".


I'm feeling like derailing the topic, and being a stickler. Technically, your mech *does* have a "9"-- it's the left arm/torso. 6 is the rear-- ever hear, "Bogey on my six!"?


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Just to piss off a guy that cheats like there's no tommorow I get really strict with the rules. He rolls his die behind a building and picks the mup before I can see them so everything he does has to be referred to the rulebook and I move his models millimetres away from where they were because that wasn't 6"!! basically I annoyed him so much by being strict he forfeited the game.... now he doean't go at all and our models stopped "disappearing"


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

This isn't a confession, it's kinda like a house rule between me and my gaming buddies, but I know most other gamers wouldn't approve. 

Whenever we play the loser has to surrender one of his minis to the opponent, who then turns that mini into a scenery piece or adds it to their own models. For example, an opponent of mine who plays Chaos has quite a few of my slaughtered Fire Warriors decorating his tanks. I have a terrain piece which is a pile of fallen guardsmen, and each time I defeat my mates IG, another body is added to the pile.

Sometimes this practice generates a bit of heated discussion, especially with players who don't usually game with us, because a Chaos Marine is probably more valuable than a Fire Warrior or a Guardsmen, so if they don't want to put their soldiers on the line they don't have to. But between my regular gaming group it's all just a bit of fun.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

I sometimes ponder the ease with which I cut sever my opponent's jugular vein and steal his entire army.





...



What?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I havn't played a game of 40k in a good 7 years. Havn't played Fantasy in about 4 and don't intend to anytime soon.

Painting is enough of a effort let alone actually playing the dam game.


----------



## julio d (Apr 20, 2008)

Jacobite said:


> I havn't played a game of 40k in a good 7 years. Havn't played Fantasy in about 4 and don't intend to anytime soon.
> 
> Painting is enough of a effort let alone actually playing the dam game.


And still you put up that big fight about scout skimmers??? lololol

Anyways I'm fine with losing as long as my opponent is playing with class, but as soon as the gloating and "for the glory of the emperor"s :ireful2: in a strangely germano british accent start ccoming at me the sarcasm comes out along with the index of my rulebook to keep the other dude honest


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

julio d said:


> And still you put up that big fight about scout skimmers??? lololol


Yea mate lol, for me its the fluff which I love about this game so when some travisty like that comes along Jacobite starts getting a little heated.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Siege said:


> This isn't a confession, it's kinda like a house rule between me and my gaming buddies, but I know most other gamers wouldn't approve.
> 
> Whenever we play the loser has to surrender one of his minis to the opponent, who then turns that mini into a scenery piece or adds it to their own models. For example, an opponent of mine who plays Chaos has quite a few of my slaughtered Fire Warriors decorating his tanks. I have a terrain piece which is a pile of fallen guardsmen, and each time I defeat my mates IG, another body is added to the pile.
> 
> Sometimes this practice generates a bit of heated discussion, especially with players who don't usually game with us, because a Chaos Marine is probably more valuable than a Fire Warrior or a Guardsmen, so if they don't want to put their soldiers on the line they don't have to. But between my regular gaming group it's all just a bit of fun.


So you are kind of betting on you winning. I would try and do something similar with my friends but I don't want their minis becuase it would mean they had less pooints whic means they can only do small points battle and I like big battles.


----------



## happychopper (Apr 14, 2008)

well, my confession is that I won a battle (I hardly did back then) by putting my modle exactly under the objective ( my allys idea) while our opponant was out of the room (loo break). He also didn't find out it was there until the turns ran out, so we won, and lost, even though he had a unit next to the objective(tehehe!! ) Thus ends my confession. Glad thats off my chest!


----------



## azalin_r3x (Feb 25, 2008)

I always check distance first for my psychic powers and then roll for the psychic test (if it is out of range ofc the spell gets wasted), but since my farseers tend to suicide very often by perils, i do it that way . but i really don't know in wich order i should do it, but never bothered to check it either


----------



## Iron Within (Mar 15, 2008)

I don't actually play.


----------

